# Gas smell when checking oil



## trek2bikes (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking at a 2001 740i sport - drives right lokks great. What does it mean if i smelled gas when checking oil? both at the dipstick and the oil fill?

Please help


----------



## Black 840Ci (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like a stuck injector, if it gets stuck open the the fuel pressure left when you turn off the car the stuck injector will bleed out the remaining pressure into the cylander and it will drain into the crankcase causing the fuel smell. That might not be your particular problem but ive seen it and that is what you get...


----------

